# F10 - Daytime instrument cluster no light after coding



## cancanny (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Thanks to the forum and help, I did some coding on my F10 yesterday night. Was able to complete coding on Navigation Disclaimer, Remote Trunk close, TPMS showing pressure etc. Still haven't got mirrors folding on comfort access (some issue but did not have time to diagnose).

However - a strange thing happened - my instrument cluster does not have the white backlight during the day. It does have the orange light during night. I am sure I did not touch anything regarding this during coding.

Any clues/direction ? Anyone face this before ?


Thanks


----------



## pasa29 (Feb 12, 2013)

A customer came Last week with the same Issue. He said he bought the car like that. I still have no idea whats wrong.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Check the code. See this thread. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=662851

Make sure yours is set for the default.

KOMBI
3007
DIM_NACHT_EIN
werte = 32


----------



## cancanny (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Pasa, Mars,

Mars - I checked the code - it is default value of OA. So the instrument cluster should light up during day but it is not lighting up (I did not try to change the orange night time to day time white color).

Anyone other inputs folks ?

Thanks


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Are you sure the car has 6WA cluster?
Please send me the VIN of the car.


Thorsten


----------



## cancanny (Dec 23, 2014)

Thorsten,

It does have 6WA. The lights were working before coding. My guess is one of the codes got messed up (even though I did not touch anything to do with lights).

Thanks


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Change werte to 32, not 0A. Do you have an LCI? Maybe they changed something... I distinctly remember coding one of the modules, and all of a sudden getting the white display at night (it never changed orange), without me actually changing this setting. I went to the werte value and changed to 32 and it started automatically changing again.


----------



## cancanny (Dec 23, 2014)

Mars will try that..


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

cancanny,

I saw so much cars with different options and problems...
Some cars has had retrofitted options but they wasnt available in the VO.

If you have a problem with the 6WA, you can made a VO code so it should work, or?


Thorsten


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Did it work?


----------



## cancanny (Dec 23, 2014)

Mars - am travelling so could not try this. Will post results once I am back. Shawn also suggested resetting ECU, will post results from that too.

Thanks


----------



## T11arf (Sep 2, 2015)

*Similar Issue*

Hey all, newbie on here and this is my first post, I had my car coded yesterday and noticed yesterday evening that I had the same issue, the car display is not lighting up. None of the setting for this were changed except to add the feature of having mph displayed in the computer.

Anyway managed to rectify this issue? Any help much appreciated thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

I would try to recode the cluster again, but not FDL coding, only coding.


Thorsten


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

There is a option named KOMBI_BACKLIGHT_HIGH that enable white color in day mode for 6WA/WB check this hope to help


----------



## stockahead (Jul 11, 2014)

ac_schnitzer said:


> There is a option named KOMBI_BACKLIGHT_HIGH that enable white color in day mode for 6WA/WB check this hope to help


Hi there,

my fellow coder tried to change the settings from white/orange to white only. It seems he could only change the backlight from "orange" to "grau". The only change I discovered is that the lines showing up below the instruments are grey instead of orange. The rest is still orange when driving in dark.
Does anyone know how to make my instr. cluster showing only white light ?

could it be possible that it is due to my car being built 9/2014 and that BMW changed/removed some codes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ac_schnitzer said:


> There is a option named KOMBI_BACKLIGHT_HIGH that *enable white color in day mode* for 6WA/WB check this hope to help


I am confused. Isn't Day Mode already White and Night mode is Orange?


----------



## stockahead (Jul 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am confused. Isn't Day Mode already White and Night mode is Orange?


exactly. The white light is for the day mode, orange is the night/dark mode.

is there any posibility for cars built in 2014 to have the day mode permanently setup in the instrument cluster?


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi shawn ,
thx for your help last day. you are the men.
I just have the same issue as "stockaheah" , I lost the daylight white in the instrument cluster, just the amber light at night is on. any suggestion?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> Hi shawn ,
> thx for your help last day. you are the men.
> I just have the same issue as "stockaheah" , I lost the daylight white in the instrument cluster, just the amber light at night is on. any suggestion?
> thx


VO Code Kombi (Right-Click ECU => Code) to reset it.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code Kombi (Right-Click ECU => Code) to reset it.


hey shawn I think I screwed up . I tried to code the instrument cluster through ista/p but something went wrong it stoped in the middle of coding , and the car now wont start and says powertrain issue . . if I use the esys to reload the original FA could that fix the issue?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> hey shawn I think I screwed up . I tried to code the instrument cluster through ista/p but something went wrong it stoped in the middle of coding , and the car now wont start and says powertrain issue . . if I use the esys to reload the original FA could that fix the issue?
> thx


I doubt it is that simple of a fix.

I would read SVT, and look for any ECU misusing its CAFD or with a corrupt CAFD (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255), and go from there.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I doubt it is that simple of a fix.
> 
> I would read SVT, and look for any ECU misusing its CAFD or with a corrupt CAFD (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255), and go from there.


none is corrupted what next ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> none is corrupted what next ?


And no ECU is missing it's CAFD?


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And no ECU is missing it's CAFD?


I got it fixed:banana: just by coding the DME first , then the remaining ECUs one by one . now up and running , I cleared the fault , the DME SVT and RDC still have some errors flagged the tmps malfunction is on . but better than nothing , I guess I have to wish a happy new year to the dealer tomorrowuch:
thx for your assistance as usual.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And no ECU is missing it's CAFD?


Hi Shawn ,
the tpms malfunction still on this morning before i dropped it at the dealer ,I looked at the SVT and it shows the RDC doesn't have a CAFD , does it? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> the tpms malfunction still on this morning before i dropped it at the dealer ,I looked at the SVT and it shows the RDC doesn't have a CAFD , does it? thanks


That is normal. RDC is not a codeable Control Unit.


----------



## wtgt205 (Nov 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is normal. RDC is not a codeable Control Unit.


 With me RDC can be encoded theoretically.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wtgt205 said:


> With me RDC can be encoded theoretically.


And this is in an F01/F02?


----------



## wtgt205 (Nov 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And this is in an F01/F02?


Yes


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

wtgt205 said:


> Yes


F25/F26 2014 also is possible code RDC. is possible in "Low Cost" rdc module.


----------



## danielonweb (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello. Has someone managed to solve this problem?


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code Kombi (Right-Click ECU => Code) to reset it.


Hi Shawn,

I have the exact same issue as the OP after i coded and then reverted the digital speedo.

I am trying to figure out how to reset it and saw your post.
Do i right click on the KOMBI folder above the CAFD to reset?

any help appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have the exact same issue as the OP after i coded and then reverted the digital speedo.
> 
> ...


Yes, Right-Click on Kombi and Select Code (Not Code FDL).


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, Right-Click on Kombi and Select Code (Not Code FDL).


sorry Shawn im new to this
do i have to code the CADF again and then press the Code button, or actually right click on KOMBI and there will be an option for reset?

thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> sorry Shawn im new to this
> do i have to code the CADF again and then press the Code button, or actually right click on KOMBI and there will be an option for reset?
> 
> thanks again


I don't know any other way to explain it. Right-Click on Kombi, and from Pop-Up Menu, select Code. That's it. ECU will be coded to factory settings.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know any other way to explain it. Right-Click on Kombi, and from Pop-Up Menu, select Code. That's it. ECU will be coded to factory settings.


thanks Shawn,
sorry my brain could not compute because i was thinking of reset.

so Code will do the same thing as reset but its not called reset. 

Do i need to hit Save after i have done that?
also how does it know the factory settings if i coded the FDL before?

sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> thanks Shawn,
> sorry my brain could not compute because i was thinking of reset.
> 
> so Code will do the same thing as reset but its not called reset.


VO Code will code it based on the Vehicle Order (FA), which will override any and all previous Custom FDL Coding, so you end up with it being reset to factory coding.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code will code it based on the Vehicle Order (FA), which will override any and all previous Custom FDL Coding, so you end up with it being reset to factory coding.


thanks again for you rhelp Shawn.

Since i have a LCI F20 im assuming the reset will be the same

Cant thank you enough for the help and prompt replies


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> thanks again for you rhelp Shawn.
> 
> Since i have a LCI F20 im assuming the reset will be the same
> 
> Cant thank you enough for the help and prompt replies


Process is same no matter what car you have. VO Coding any ECU with original FA resets it.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Process is same no matter what car you have. VO Coding any ECU with original FA resets it.


ok so i did the code, however it reverted to showing the digital speedo, so i made sure BC_DIGITAL_V was no activ which was showing it wasnt active and then i hit CODE FDL which removed it but i still dont have any daytime lights in the cluster


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> ok so i did the code, however it reverted to showing the digital speedo, so i made sure BC_DIGITAL_V was no activ which was showing it wasnt active and then i hit CODE FDL which removed it but i still dont have any daytime lights in the cluster


If you VO Coded Kombi, BC_DIGITAL_V should have went to nicht_aktiv. I am not sure you are doing it right or that it is working.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you VO Coded Kombi, BC_DIGITAL_V should have went to nicht_aktiv. I am not sure you are doing it right or that it is working.


yes very weird. it did show non_activ when i hit code as i went in to check.

should i read ecu > kombi > read coding data > then right click kombi and Code?

i was doing it this way
read ecu > kombi > right click code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> yes very weird.
> i read ECU and then went to KOMBI and right clicked then Code, the cluster flashed and then showed digital speedo.
> I'm not sure what to do now
> 
> ...


It is not necessary to Read Coding Data first.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

thanks Shawn,

has anyone else been able to fix this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> thanks Shawn,
> 
> has anyone else been able to fix this?


I am not aware of it being an issue for anyone else but you an OP, and he never updated us. Bottom line is if Coding caused it, and Coding was reset, it would be back to normal. You should also VO Code Head Unit. The two ECU's are interwoven.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not aware of it being an issue for anyone else but you an OP, and he never updated us. Bottom line is if Coding caused it, and Coding was reset, it would be back to normal. You should also VO Code Head Unit. The two ECU's are interwoven.


i Coded HU_NBT Module as well because i had change the tyre pressure sensor as well, so thought id reset that too

but no luck

those were the only two things changed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> i Coded HU_NBT Module as well because i had change the tyre pressure sensor as well, so thought id reset that too
> 
> but no luck
> 
> those were the only two things changed


Disconnect battery, wait 2 hours, reconnect it.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Disconnect battery, wait 2 hours, reconnect it.


will give that a shot tonight and report back

thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> will give that a shot tonight and report back
> 
> thanks Shawn


Good luck.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

another thing i was just thinking

car is a LCI m135i
when i launch Esys premium launcher what should i select for car series? 

premium launcher F020
esys F020

is that correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> another thing i was just thinking
> 
> car is a LCI m135i
> when i launch Esys premium launcher what should i select for car series?
> ...


E-Sys Launcher Car Series needs to be set to exactly what car is (e.g. F020, F021, F022, etc.). E-Sys Connection Target needs to be set to F020. This though is not cause of your issue.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

would the LCI be classified as a F021?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> would the LCI be classified as a F021?


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomee7 said:


> would the LCI be classified as a F021?


Can always check VIN.










Source: BMW Chassis or BMW Typschlüssel.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

tried to code HU and Kombi again but no luck 

dont want to disconnect battery now in case i screw something else up. knowing my luck i'd blow a bunch of fuses or something

reading this thread


marsb007 said:


> Check the code. See this thread. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=662851
> 
> Make sure yours is set for the default.
> 
> ...


i noticed my default value is different 
http://imgur.com/a/dZHZU

are they related?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> tried to code HU and Kombi again but no luck
> 
> dont want to disconnect battery now in case i screw something else up. knowing my luck i'd blow a bunch of fuses or something
> 
> ...


I am not convinced you were successful in resetting the ECU's. At this point, I would need to connect myself with TeamViewer and look at it.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not convinced you were successful in resetting the ECU's. At this point, I would need to connect myself with TeamViewer and look at it.


I am following the guide posted in these forums

Connect, read, activate fa, read ECU, kombi/hu, right click, code

The cluster and or screen reboot and reset

Happy for you to connect but I'm on the other of the world


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomee7 said:


> I am following the guide posted in these forums
> 
> Connect, read, activate fa, read ECU, kombi/hu, right click, code
> 
> ...


Ok. I have no idea why you have Kombi lighting issue though.


----------



## tomee7 (Dec 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I have no idea why you have Kombi lighting issue though.


Yes, very angry and worried about this issue. 
Don't want to take it to the dealership in case they void my warranty

Maybe VO hadn't activated something, I'm not sure


----------

